# My AVRO Arrow 1/72



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I finished it last year. I had to built one, got a obsession with the AVRO story.... Here's some pics:

http://picasaweb.google.ca/IMPS.REAL.COTE/AVROARROW172StPhane?feat=directlink

Steph


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty!
How the heck did they get into the cockpits? Hop?


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

this plane was ahead of its time and sadly got cancelled or at least the funding stopped.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

All the planes were ordered cut up and destroyed right at the factory in front of the fired workers who created it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

John P said:


> Beauty!
> How the heck did they get into the cockpits? Hop?


Good question. Nice looking model. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

love the arrow......great job,steph.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Gee thanks guys. It doesn't show but it's got a nice cockpit...hehehe. If somebody wants to built a very accurate and very nice 1/48 version, Master Casters sell very nice parts to make an accurate Arrow 1/48. Here's the link:
http://www.mastercasters.co.uk/3.html

How did they get inside the cockpit? Well they had to climb the ladder, the plane was 12' high. Like this:

http://picasaweb.google.ca/lh/photo/jAVWMNL9UN6oAOeJhmgwSQ?feat=directlink

Here's a recap of the AVRO Arrow history:

Yep all planes were destroyed , RL-201 to 205, they had 70 hours of flight time, RL-206 was almost ready to flight plus is had the Iroquois engine installed. That engine was built just for this plane, it would have made it possible to pass Mach 2. It was indeed ahead of it's time. It was flow by wire. After it's destruction, only the X15 was flown by wire... in 1970. Remember we're in 1957 to 1959. 

Here's what it looked like on that sad day:
http://picasaweb.google.ca/lh/photo/wVfjaVZwpHttX9TmO8ItRg?feat=directlink

And what was left of them:
http://picasaweb.google.ca/lh/photo/ePjFRnf09QKilhGUQZ0KNg?feat=directlink
This project costed around 300M$ (lots of money for Canada in the '50's), it's said that the goverment received..... 300 000 $ for the metal scrap. And what to know what the aluminium turned into: rowboats....... This is sick.....

That's all what's left of this great plane (Ottawa's Museum of Aviation):
http://picasaweb.google.ca/lh/photo/P5NVhhZjX8zSgiljlx7mHw?feat=directlink
The ironic thing is that the nose cone of RL-206 was placed right beside the crappy Bomarc missile and the Voodoo . Canada bought them to ''replace'' the Arrow.... Things that makes you go Hummmmm....

Only 2 Iroquois engine survived the destruction. One can be found again at the Ottawa's Museum of Aviation:
http://picasaweb.google.ca/lh/photo/Mna-IWd5qi_-9RLQ-OWpzQ?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.ca/lh/photo/cw2Ro1r5SZgBvY0xI9g0rA?feat=directlink

I've heard that this engine was very similar to the F16 engine. Maybe there again Avro engineers that worked at the Orenda power plant found a job at PW.

Another plane built by Avro, the Jetliner. If it wasn't due to a major repair at Malton's runaway, this plane would of been the first commercial jet propelled plane to have flown. The Comet then became the first one. That's all it left of the Jetliner:
http://picasaweb.google.ca/lh/photo/jkwHuqs-KvOYBk9Phwp3ng?feat=directlink

After the Black Friday (Feb 20 1959), more the 14000 employees lost their job due to the Arrow cancellation. Avro Canada was shutdown. Several weeks later, 35 top engineers found a job at....... NASA. They worked to put a man on the Moon. Were do you think the fly-by-wire came from on the Mercury capsule? After that Black Friday in '59, it tooked more then 25 years to the canadian aviation industry to start building planes again (Bombardier). Want to read more about those engineers, get the book called ''Arrows to the Moon''.
http://www.amazon.com/Arrows-Moon-Avros-Engineers-Apogee/dp/1896522831

Steph


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Super Job Steph,:thumbsup: thanks for sharing the pictures I remember the day and will never understand the decision it certainly was a black day for our country

Mike


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovin that model, dude...:thumbsup:

I remember seeing a CBC documentary (for whatever it's worth) called "There Never Was an Arrow" about it's production and subsequent destruction.

Worth checking out if you ever see it somewhere.

Cheers :wave:
Craig


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks Mike and Craig. Like all the models I've built so far, it's not perfect, a couple goofs here and there.

I have that documentary and several others about this plane. It's on the CBC movie DVD ''The Arrow''. I've ordered a bunch of DVD's about this plane at http://www.avroarrow.org/Store/itmidx1.htm. There's even one with James Doohan before his well role in Star Trek. I also got the DVD called ''Jet age'', talks alot about the CF-100.

I also have a buddy of mine that's building 1/48 Free Flight Models, (AVRO made them to collect data over MACH 1 on top of NIKE missiles. They shot them in the Ontario Lake). Here's some WIP pictures of his FFM's:
http://picasaweb.google.ca/IMPS.REAL.COTE/AvroArrowFreeFlightJeanMarc?feat=directlink

Steph


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That clamshell canopy kills me! Whose idea was it to make a canopy you had to climb _over _to get in? Very odd.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Beats me, got no idea why. I didn't find any reason why they used a canopy like that. Did you notice that the copilot had only a little window to see outside. Not a good idea if your claustrophobic........hehehehe

Steph


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, he's got more important things to do than sightsee! This is the RCAF, dammit, we don't sightsee here!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

The little window was designed to get a large Tim Horton's double double through.


----------

